# Looking for Ryzen 8 Core to build dedicated cruncher



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2017)

As the title states, looking for motherboard, CPU, RAM, PSU.  I have everything else.  If anybody wants to part or finds any deals, please let me know.  Posting here first before I post in the Buy/sell/trade forum.  Time to increase the output


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> As the title states, looking for motherboard, CPU, RAM, PSU.  I have everything else.  If anybody wants to part or finds any deals, please let me know.  Posting here first before I post in the Buy/sell/trade forum.  Time to increase the output



You looking to go Asus again for the board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> You looking to go Asus again for the board?



Don't really mind brand as long as it can crunch stable.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

There are mb/cpu combo deals at MicroCenter all the time- $50-100 off is a great deal if you have a store near you or know anyone that lives close to one
http://www.microcenter.com/site/products/amd_bundles.aspx


I recently got my 1600X and an ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 for $305 thanks to a $50 combo discount at Newegg


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking for motherboard, CPU, RAM, PSU. I have everything else



 "Everything else." The case? Im sorry but i laughed when i read that, thank you i needed it

What are the ryzen chips output in regards to ppd?


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> "Everything else." The case? Im sorry but i laughed when i read that, thank you i needed it



That actually is pretty frigging funny. 

"I has case and fans."


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> That actually is pretty frigging funny.
> 
> "I has case and fans."



gpu i suppose.  still funny aF


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2017)

Can't forget the cooler, TIM, fans, keyboard, mouse, ummm what else, HDD's, and a few other things...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2017)

CP for Crunching/folding any board will do. If you intend on ocing, Crosshair 6 Hero, or Fatality X370(non K4)/Taichi.  I don't think GA/MSI has their act together for Ocing although their boards look more premium than Asus/AsRock


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't forget the cooler, TIM, fans, keyboard, mouse, ummm what else, HDD's, and a few other things...



Oh we know brother, we are just giving ya some crap man. 

Got to admit, the way @jboydgolfer put it, it was funny as hell.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Oh we know brother, we are just giving ya some crap man.
> 
> Got to admit, the way @jboydgolfer put it, it was funny as hell.


Ain't taking that way from him


----------



## The Data Master (Jun 15, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> As the title states, looking for motherboard, *CPU*, RAM, *PSU*.



Not sure if this is understood, but I would go for an 80 plus or 80 plus bronze PSU are the norm for any cruncher. I would have said titanium, but the extra <10% efficiency will barely cover the +$100 cost. I have an Antec earthgreen 380w for my primary 24/7 cruncher. Saves me a lot of cash in the long run compared to my old non 80 plus psu setups. It is also built to run 24/7 for years. Not sure on the durability of systems that will be turned on and off at least 1 time a day. Since this is a dedicated cruncher, that PSU would be perfect with any Ryzen chip and a low to mid end video card:
From newegg:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371033

For CPU, I would recommend getting the 1600 or 1700. The extra benchmark increase of the 1700 over the 1600 is minimal compared to the electricity rise and for crunching, electricity cost is everything. This is also due to the 1600 being clocked slightly higher than the 1700. I personally was debating between the 2, but for the 4 thread drop, you are losing around 300 points on benchmark according to passmark. For me it isn't worth the extra $100. The X versions will consume much more electricity and only give a tiny bit more performance. If you are after PPD, you are better off with the X and/or 1700 series. If you are looking for power efficiency, you are better off with the non X. If you are looking for runtime and have the extra $100, I would go 1700.

RAM and Mobo I would have to pass and let other Techs answer.

EDIT: I meant electricity use of the Xs compared to non X's. The 1600 and 1700 are both rated at a TDP of 65w and although AMD's TDP does not reflect actual watt usage, they are both still pretty on par with each other.
The benchmarks of the 1600 and 1700 are still only 300 points off on passmark though. And that is a little jump for $100.


----------



## The Data Master (Jun 15, 2017)

I also forgot that the title specifically says 8 core. In that event I would recommend the 1700 non-x for the reasons I stated above. 1600 is only 6 core. The 1800 and 1800x are insanely high priced for the performance gain unless of course PPD is you main concern and you have low cost of electricity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2017)

I actually ended up building a Ryzen 1700 rig for my main rig.  So I got this sorted out.  Thank you all for the suggestions.  Made it much easier when picking the parts


----------



## The Data Master (Jun 16, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> I actually ended up building a Ryzen 1700 rig for my main rig.  So I got this sorted out.  Thank you all for the suggestions.  Made it much easier when picking the parts



Awesome news. I'd love to hear your findings with crunching on it. I still haven't ordered my 1600 and am wondering if I will be making a mistake in buying it over the 1700.


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2017)

The Data Master said:


> Awesome news. I'd love to hear your findings with crunching on it. I still haven't ordered my 1600 and am wondering if I will be making a mistake in buying it over the 1700.


I got a 1600X and am getting 10-11k ppd with it running at stock


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> I got a 1600X and am getting 10-11k ppd with it running at stock



I would love a Ryzen that would net me 10k+. Does it pull fairly low wattage?


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I would love a Ryzen that would net me 10k+. Does it pull fairly low wattage?


Haven't put the power meter on it yet, will try to do that this weekend.

cpu voltage is running under 1v so that's pretty good


----------



## The Data Master (Jun 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> I got a 1600X and am getting 10-11k ppd with it running at stock





manofthem said:


> I would love a Ryzen that would net me 10k+. Does it pull fairly low wattage?





Norton said:


> Haven't put the power meter on it yet, will try to do that this weekend.
> 
> cpu voltage is running under 1v so that's pretty good


Yeah, that was my main concern for going 1600 over X. It is 65 watt versus 95 watt TDP. The benches only show a slight increase which would be good for gaming and encoding, but terrible for crunching. That and I would have to add a heatsink to the budget.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2017)

I have yet to consistently have it crunch 24/7, but at 3.2GHz it was getting me about 10-11K PPD.  Overclocked should be more.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Norton said:


> I got a 1600X and am getting 10-11k ppd with it running at stock


Looks like I'm going to have to invest in some newer tech.
I'm running a 6 core and a 4 core CPU 24/7 and getting around the same numbers PPD.
The way my power bills are looking, I should save a lot there too.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 17, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to invest in some newer tech.
> I'm running a 6 core and a 4 core CPU 24/7 and getting around the same numbers PPD.
> The way my power bills are looking, I should save a lot there too.


Same here. I'm looking forward to some modern power efficient Ryzen based goodness. Maybe then I won't have to shutdown so many systems come Summertime.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> I got a 1600X and am getting 10-11k ppd with it running at stock


That is really nice production from that. It's a little better than my 5820k. Curious to see the power usage, my killawatt is right at 200 watts on that.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I would love a Ryzen that would net me 10k+. Does it pull fairly low wattage?





4x4n said:


> That is really nice production from that. It's a little better than my 5820k. Curious to see the power usage, my killawatt is right at 200 watts on that.



Just checked it with the meter- 150w steady at full load


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> Just checked it with the meter- 150w steady at full load


I've heard almost nothing but praise from you about Ryzen - both in general and 'bout your crunching rig - which is a welcome change.
Did you encounter any problems with the AM4 platform thus far Norton?


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> I've heard almost nothing but praise from you about Ryzen - both in general and 'bout your crunching rig - which is a welcome change.
> *Did you encounter any problems with the AM4 platform thus far Norton?*



None so far- pretty happy with it as a crunching rig. Still getting used to Win 10 so it will be a couple more weeks before I move it over to replace my main rig with this setup.


----------



## infrared (Jun 18, 2017)

It's pretty funny with so many cores, you can play a game and still be crunching on half the CPU and you wouldn't even know! These things rock!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> Just checked it with the meter- 150w steady at full load



Sweet deal, thank you for checking! My 4770k system pulls closer to 200w and yeilds consistently lower ppd, averaging probably ~50-60% of your ppd. 

Time to make the jump!


----------



## infrared (Jun 18, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Sweet deal, thank you for checking! My 4770k system pulls closer to 200w and yeilds consistently lower ppd, averaging probably ~50-60% of your ppd.
> 
> Time to make the jump!



Save up and be the first of us to have a 16 Core threadripper cpu crunching!  Imagine the PPD!


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2017)

BIOS update to AGESA to 1.0.0.6 went well- memory hit 3200 w/o issue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2017)

Just pulled 12.3K PPD at 3.8 GHz.  Liking this a lot


----------



## infrared (Jun 19, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just pulled 12.3K PPD at 3.8 GHz.  Liking this a lot


Nice! It's only just getting going too, in a week you'll be 16k+ if it's going 24/7. With linux and SCC units you should hit 18-20k fairly consistently


----------



## stevorob (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm running my 1700 at 3.7@1.2v - getting close to 10k ppd and I imagine I'll see more as more jobs get cached for validation. 

It doesn't do 24/7 crunching, since it is my main rig and when I need it I'll stop the threads so I can use it to full effect (such as gaming and recording, encoding movies etc). Probably crunches 14-16h out of the day when I'm working/sleeping and off an on the rest of the time.  

Happy with the performance so far with win10


----------

